# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  The best cheesecake....EVER!!!!

## Garden House Queen



----------

Daily Bread (05-11-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Ok. I gotta get rolling but you better believe I will check this out later today.
Love ya, GHQ. But my growing belly hates ya.

----------

Garden House Queen (04-24-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

Is an Instant Pot worth getting? I have never really used a pressure cooker, but it seems a lot of people love the new pressure cooker/multi cooker thing.

I do not have a crock pot or rice cooker right now, and have at one time or another thought of both as something I need, maybe an Instant Pot is the way to go?

----------


## Garden House Queen

@Retiredat50
Some of my friends love this new "insta-pot"....not only did they do the cheesecake which, by the way, is WONDERFUL..... they do meats and veggies, too! From what I can understand...it works just like a pressure canner but with a timer.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @Retiredat50
> Some of my friends love this new "insta-pot"....not only did they do the cheesecake which, by the way, is WONDERFUL..... they do meats and veggies, too! From what I can understand...it works just like a pressure canner but with a timer.


I see a little problem with the cheesecake. 
It is way too small !  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I'd  have to double everything At least once.

----------

Daily Bread (05-11-2018),Garden House Queen (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> @Retiredat50
> Some of my friends love this new "insta-pot"....not only did they do the cheesecake which, by the way, is WONDERFUL..... they do meats and veggies, too! From what I can understand...it works just like a pressure canner but with a timer.


Yeah, the Instant Pot is an electric pressure cooker.  There are lots of them on the market, but Instant Pot is by far the most popular.  I have never really used a pressure cooker, but since I am looking to get a slow cooker and a rice cooker, this might be a better option.  

I would like to try ribs in a pressure cooker, they are supposed to turn out great. Of course it is hard to make ribs that are not great so...

----------

Garden House Queen (05-11-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yeah, the Instant Pot is an electric pressure cooker.  There are lots of them on the market, but Instant Pot is by far the most popular.  I have never really used a pressure cooker, but since I am looking to get a slow cooker and a rice cooker, this might be a better option.  
> 
> I would like to try ribs in a pressure cooker, they are supposed to turn out great. Of course it is hard to make ribs that are not great so...


A little copper tubing and solder, bam! Ya got yourself a still! :Thumbsup20:

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-24-2018),Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

Well, ordered an Instant Pot.  I know that if I wait I will order one anyway, so why wait.  Watched a lot of youtube videos on the it and the recipes people were using it for, and it seems pretty nifty.

I was going to get the 6 quart duo, but the ultra was only 50 dollars more, so that is what I ordered.  Will get it this Sunday.

https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-U...pot+ultra+6+qt

----------

Garden House Queen (05-11-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I see a little problem with the cheesecake. 
> It is way too small ! 
> 
> I'd  have to double everything At least once.


Cajun style! 

Yep, all that work for such a delicious cheese cake should have at least double or triple the ingredients. I know I could eat a whole cake myself.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-11-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

I have had my Instant Pot Ultra for a little bit now and have cooked three meals in it.  I cooked a Goulash, which caused me some problems because I did not layer it correctly.  I should have added the pasta last and let it stay on top.  So, as a result I had a error message telling me it was burning (it wasn't). The sensors in the bottom of the pot recorded high temperatures because the pasta was sitting on the bottom of the pan. I switched it over to saute and was able to finish the dish that way and it turned out great.  Lesson learned about layering, but the microprocessor in the unit prevented me from ruining my meal.

The second dish I cooked was baby back ribs, these turned out great.

Third, I cooked a chicken tortilla soup that was incredible (the chicken was so tender and juicy).

The Instant Pot does not do anything that you could not do in a regular kitchen.  And really, no kitchen appliance does, but it does replace multiple kitchen appliances, and when cooking meat, the pressure cooking does produce a very tender and juicy experience.

Overall, I am very happy with my new Instant Pot, it is also fun to cook in a different medium than I used before.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-11-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-11-2018),Rickity Plumber (05-11-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I have had my Instant Pot Ultra for a little bit now and have cooked three meals in it.  I cooked a Goulash, which caused me some problems because I did not layer it correctly.  I should have added the pasta last and let it stay on top.  So, as a result I had a error message telling me it was burning (it wasn't). The sensors in the bottom of the pot recorded high temperatures because the pasta was sitting on the bottom of the pan. I switched it over to saute and was able to finish the dish that way and it turned out great.  Lesson learned about layering, but the microprocessor in the unit prevented me from ruining my meal.
> 
> The second dish I cooked was baby back ribs, these turned out great.
> 
> Third, I cooked a chicken tortilla soup that was incredible (the chicken was so tender and juicy).
> 
> The Instant Pot does not do anything that you could not do in a regular kitchen.  And really, no kitchen appliance does, but it does replace multiple kitchen appliances, and when cooking meat, the pressure cooking does produce a very tender and juicy experience.
> 
> Overall, I am very happy with my new Instant Pot, it is also fun to cook in a different medium than I used before.


I have used mine several times in the past 6 months and have enjoyed it. Meat has always turned out so render and juicy. I made a roast that would melt in your mouth. 

I grew up with mom's cooking and she cooked the siht out of everything. Everything was shoe leather tough. It was 50 years before I realized a pork chop could be so tender when my wife made them! 

My wife suggested last night that she wants me to make a "pernil" (Spanish for roast pork shoulder) in ours this weekend. I love roast pork!

----------

Garden House Queen (05-12-2018),Retiredat50 (05-11-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I have used mine several times in the past 6 months and have enjoyed it. Meat has always turned out so render and juicy. I made a roast that would melt in your mouth. 
> 
> I grew up with mom's cooking and she cooked the siht out of everything. Everything was shoe leather tough. It was 50 years before I realized a pork chop could be so tender when my wife made them! 
> 
> My wife suggested last night that she wants me to make a "pernil" (Spanish for roast pork shoulder) in ours this weekend. I love roast pork!


Pernil... I had to look that up, had never heard of it before, but it looks and sounds delicious!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Pernil... I had to look that up, had never heard of it before, but it looks and sounds delicious!


I hope I spelled it correctly.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I hope I spelled it correctly.


You did.

garlicky-pernil.jpg

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You did.
> 
> garlicky-pernil.jpg


put that on a Cuban (sandwich, not a person from Cuba!) instead of sliced deli pork and I am telling you what . . .!

----------


## Retiredat50

> put that on a Cuban (sandwich, not a person from Cuba!) instead of sliced deli pork and I am telling you what . . .!


Oh man, I love Cubans (the sandwich, not the people). I might just have to make this, it looks and sounds so good, and now Cubans...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Oh man, I love Cubans (the sandwich, not the people). I might just have to make this, it looks and sounds so good, and now Cubans...


There is the 'west coast (Tampa) variety of Cuban. No lettuce and tomatoes. East coast (Miami libs) put lettuce and tomatoes on their Cubans. 

And it has to be pressed. Dis I say it has to be pressed? (Not Oppressed)

----------


## nonsqtr

> There is the 'west coast (Tampa) variety of Cuban. No lettuce and tomatoes. East coast (Miami libs) put lettuce and tomatoes on their Cubans. 
> 
> And it has to be pressed. Dis I say it has to be pressed? (Not Oppressed)


L & T ???

That's not a Cuban! lol  :Wink: 

There's no fresh vegetables in Cuba.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Jen

> Is an Instant Pot worth getting? I have never really used a pressure cooker, but it seems a lot of people love the new pressure cooker/multi cooker thing.
> 
> I do not have a crock pot or rice cooker right now, and have at one time or another thought of both as something I need, maybe an Instant Pot is the way to go?


Instant pot is definitely the way to go.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Instant pot is definitely the way to go.


Yeah, I am really happy with it so far, almost wish I would have gotten the one that has blue-tooth though.  Oh well, next time.

----------

Jen (05-11-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> L & T ???
> 
> That's not a Cuban! lol 
> 
> There's no fresh vegetables in Cuba.


BINGO! 

The Cubans were amazed at the fresh veggies upon landing their "wet foot dry foot" on the beaches south of Miami. So they decided to put on these veggies for a "New World" taste treat. 

It took off in Miami so now the East Coast Cuban sandwiches include lettuce and tomato. 

Every year there is a competition between East and West Coast (of Florida) sandwich makers to see who has the best. 

Tampa mostly because the lettuce and tomato take away from the true flavor of the authentic Cuban sandwich. There are several Cuban places we go to when we want one. La Terasita near Raymond James Stadium or (my fav) La Lechonera. 

Lettuce and tomato are best left for BLT's . . . the second best sandwich in the New World !

----------

Garden House Queen (05-12-2018),Northern Rivers (05-16-2018),Retiredat50 (05-12-2018)

----------

